# how do you calculate BAB, Initative, Fort, Reflex and Will?



## kirinke

how do you calculate 
BAB
Initative
Fort
Reflex 
Will

and for AC
TOUCH
FLATFOOTED

I usually use a character generator for this, but would like to know how to do it manually.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

Shouldn't at least BAB and the base save bonuses be inferable from the class(es) of the character?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

As for AC, touch is its (full AC) - (any armor or natural armor bonus), and flatfooted is (full AC) - (any dex bonus).


----------



## Umbran

For BAB, Reflex, Fort, and Will saves:

Each character has levels in classes.  There is a table for each class, giving the BAB and saves they have at each level.  You simply add the BAB and base saves from each class the character has.

For Reflex saves, you also add in the dex bonus.  For Fortitude, you add in Constitution bonus.  For Will saves, you add in the character's wisdom bonus.


----------



## Tonguez

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> As for AC, touch is its (full AC) - (any armor or natural armor bonus),




Well it seems this Q did come in handy afterall - I always thought natural armour stayed and Touch was full AC - Armour (oops   )


----------



## Buttercup

kirinke said:
			
		

> how do you calculate
> BAB
> Initative
> Fort
> Reflex
> Will
> 
> and for AC
> TOUCH
> FLATFOOTED
> 
> I usually use a character generator for this, but would like to know how to do it manually.



I must admit I'm confused.  Don't you have a PHB or SRD?


----------



## Ferret

They might not. I didn't to start.


http://geocities.com/sovelior/srd/home.html


Check there mate.


----------



## Felon

If a class or creature has a good saving throw, it's equal to 1/2 HD +2. So a 6th-level fighter has a +5 base Fortitude save.

A bad saving throw is equal to 1/3 HD.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets

Of course, we're assuming he is talking about a character.  Maybe he is talking about building something from scratch.  Then again he could be totally new to D&D.  It is kind of a mysterious post.


----------



## BOZ

kirinke said:
			
		

> I usually use a character generator for this, but would like to know how to do it manually.




someone buy this girl a PHB please.  

it's always good to know how things work manually.

there are different ways to calculate each of those things.  if you could provide some examples, we could probably answer your questions better.


----------



## MichaelH

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> touch is its (full AC) - (any armor or natural armor bonus)



And, since shields provide a "shield" bonus in 3.5 rather than an armor bonus, touch AC also does not include any shield bonus.


----------



## kirinke

my bad...
ok. what i really need is the touch/flatfooted calculation for a standard character.

i do have 3.5 players handbook and the dungeon master guide, but they aren't too clear on how to calculate it.


----------



## Umbran

kirinke said:
			
		

> i do have 3.5 players handbook and the dungeon master guide, but they aren't too clear on how to calculate it.




3.5e PHB, page 141:
_Your opponent's AC against a touch attack does not include any armor bonus, shield bonus, or natural armor bonus.  His size modifier, Dexterity modifier, and deflection bonus (if any) all apply normally."_

So, Touch AC is the character's normal AC with the armor, shield, and natural armor bonuses removed.

3.5e PHB, page 137:
"_*Flat Footed*: ... You can't use your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) while flat-footed. ... Barbarians and rogues have the uncanny dodge extraordinary ability, which allows them to avoid losing their Dexteriby bonus to AC due to being flat-footed."_

So, your flat-footed AC is your normal AC without your dex bonus.


----------



## Particle_Man

Umbran said:
			
		

> 3.5e PHB, page 141:
> _Your opponent's AC against a touch attack does not include any armor bonus, shield bonus, or natural armor bonus.  His size modifier, Dexterity modifier, and deflection bonus (if any) all apply normally."_
> 
> So, Touch AC is the character's normal AC with the armor, shield, and natural armor bonuses removed.




Note also that when you lose the armor and shield bonuses, you lose any enhancement bonuses to those bonuses.  So if you have +3 Full Plate and suffer a touch attack, you lose the 8 armor class points that Full Plate normally provides and you lose the +3 magical bonus, since it is an enhancement bonus to that armor bonus.  Thus you lose all 11 points of armor class given by +3 Full Plate.

What is really nasty is when you suffer a touch attack, AND you lose your dex bonus to AC, like when you are climbing down the inside of an inactive volcano and you are attacked by stirges.


----------



## kirinke

thankies!


----------

